# First delivery of burls



## Rustburger (Jun 27, 2018)

After searching for over a year trying to find someone who would be willing to set aside a few burls, I finally located a small logging company an hour or two from my home. This is the first months haul. They may not be perfect but it is a start. 
Now to clean them up and Anchorseal them.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 27, 2018)

Congrats! Hopefully they are giving you a good deal. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Hopefully they are giving you a good deal. Chuck



Some loggers here are more than fair and others think they are gonna get rich... right arrangement tho it can work out nicely.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rustburger (Jun 27, 2018)

They have been very reasonable but the hardest part is determining what is a burl and what is just old healed over limb damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 27, 2018)

They all look like girls to me except maybe the one laying long ways in the picture. Hope they are al good inside. Nice score.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They all look like girls to me except maybe the one laying long ways in the picture. Hope they are al good inside. Nice score.




   Don't look like any of the girls I ever knowed!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 28, 2018)

Darn auto correct

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rustburger (Jun 28, 2018)

Gotta admit...that was funny.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 28, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Darn auto correct




That's what you tell your wife isn't it ?!!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rustburger (Jun 30, 2018)

After cutting, I dont think the wood turned out to be burls. Nevertheless, I am pretty happy with how it turned out.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 30, 2018)

Still make some purty stuff with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rustburger (Jun 30, 2018)

Generally, what do you call this particular type of wood? If it is not a burl, then it is what?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Still some interesting stuff! 



Rustburger said:


> Generally, what do you call this particular type of wood? If it is not a burl, then it is what?



Bargaining chips!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2018)

Rustburger said:


> Generally, what do you call this particular type of wood? If it is not a burl, then it is what?


Calling @Mr. Peet


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks like a healover of some sort.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 1, 2018)

Rustburger said:


> Generally, what do you call this particular type of wood? If it is not a burl, then it is what?



Cody may be correct, it may be a wound that has callused over. The coloration would match well with a wound. In post #1, the far right and left look like burls. The front center looks more like a gall. Back center, not sure, maybe an insect infection, gall or burl. Even grown over branch stubs can have good figure. Sometimes a burl is just simply an onion burl, lacking any eyes, but often has enlarged rays. Look forward to more pictures and product.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rustburger (Jul 2, 2018)

The second pair of pics are actually from the 2 pieces that look like burls. Funny that they look almost identical to each other.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 2, 2018)

Rustburger said:


> The second pair of pics are actually from the 2 pieces that look like burls. Funny that they look almost identical to each other.



I would assume they were then likely caused by the same agents. Look to be the same species. Wonder how close they were to each other, or if they were even from the same site?


----------



## Rustburger (Jul 2, 2018)

Both were maple and both were from the same 100 acre site.


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 4, 2018)

They would certainly make some pretty bowls.
I'm sure someone will want them for turning.


----------

